# Project: 75 Gallon



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well it finally arrived! I will be posting a photographic journal of progress on my new 75 gallon all-glass aquarium. I cant wait to hear everyones ideas and input. Here are some of the first pics.









Here is the stand after the first coat of sealer


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Uh oh. Wathcout for your cat. DOn't let it stare at the fish too long. =)


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice work on the stand! Make me one of those too ;-)

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Kevin,

Congratulations! How exciting!

Very nice work on the stand. Did you do it yourself?

P.S. Flourite is on its way.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

The stand was build by a cabinet maker, I only put the sealer on  

SteveP came over today and really helped me out getting the tank set up and running. And he brought me some plants to get started! Thanks again Steve! The only lighting I have now is two shop light fixtures with some 6500K bulbs. Comes out to about two watts/gallon. Soon I will be ordering four of AHSupply's 2x55 watt compact flourescents. I am very excited. CO2 will be coming as well. I will post up some more pics tomorrow after I pick up some more plants from the LFS. Dont know what the selection will be like for lower light plants there, but they should have some java fern at least. I also have a rock and some driftwood that I will be adding. More pics to come


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is the rock I want to use. Does anyone know what it may be? It has some metalic sparkle to it so I dont know if I should use it or not. I got it from a friend who had it in a saltwater tank many years ago. It has been on his back porch since then. Any ideas?

Edit: I have decided not to use that rock.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

That tank is begging for some nice driftwood! Pour muriatic acid on the rock if it fizzes its no good.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well here she is....added some driftwood and more plants. Hopefully my LFS will get some more in soon too. I would love to hear everyones comments/ideas.


Thanks


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't see it, do you have it posted anywhere else?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont know why it does that sometimes. If you right click where the image should be and then hit "show picture" it shows up. Sorry


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Updated shot from today 3.12.04. I have added some anubias nana, java moss, dwarf chain sword....and i think thats about it. My bacopa carolina and water sprite is starting to come back from the bleach treatment they got. Dwarf chain, c.wendtii, and banana plant are not doing to great. I plan to go to petsmart and buy some of whatever they have thats fast growing. I think I still need more plants in there just to get it started. I think they have some cambomba? at petsmart. I bought out my LFS and they wont be getting anything for another couple weeks :-( 

A big thanks to Shannon for the Anubia and Java moss!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Got some more plants from Steve on Friday and now I think that its looking really good. Anyone have any comments on the layout or look?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Kevin,

Looking good. Sorry the Flourite didn't get there in time.

I think the tank is looking very good. Let me ask you, did you have a composition in mind when you set it up? I'm asking because this will dictate your trimming technique once the plants kick-in.

What fertilizer regimen are you following?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Art! The flourite got here at the perfect time actually. I am going to use it in my ten gallon  

No no composition in mind except a really good looking planted tank. Fertilizing regime is: 4.1 grams of KNO3 twice a week, 2ml Fleet enema twice a week, and 15ml Flourish twice a week. 2 watts per gallon and DIY CO2 for now. 

Thanks!


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

What are you planning for that piece of slate?Right now, it could be a stray skippin rock. I'd say let the plants grow around it, or let java moss grow on it. It could double as a spawning site for the rams.

Also, is that a blue gourami in the pic?


Otherwise it looks great!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Good idea! I have a wal-mart lilly bulb next to the slate now and was hoping it would grow kinda over it, but it hasnt sprouted yet. Yes thats my dwarf blue gourami in the pic. Its a male. I wish I could get ahold of a female. From what I have read I think the females are not very colorful and the stores around here all have males :-( Know anywhere I might could get a female?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Check around mom N pop stores and look in Walmart if you dare. Sometimes strays sneak in.


If all else fails aquariumfish.net offers females too(you will have ask though).


BTw, what do you mean by"Grow over the rock". I've never heard of anyone attaching bulbs to driftwood, slate would be even less likely.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh, and is the slate meant to be a focal point? It'd be a really nice on if you had rams caring for eggs"live" on it!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I put the bulb next to the slate and was hoping the leaves might spread out and shade the slate kinda. We'll see what happens. I will probably get some more plants later this week too. I dont know what the focal point is going to be. Its my first big tank so I am kinda just hoping everything grows right now. Once everything settles in I can start to make changes. I agree it sure would be great to have a pair of rams breeding on that slate though! 

On a sadder note, my wonderful gourami died this morning from unknown causes. He wasnt looking good last night. Poor guy.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

In the Blue Gourami's, the males and the females are equally as colorful. I have a pair in my tank. If you want just one and one make sure there is LOTS of cover for the female to duck away from the males relentless attention, if you know what I mean. 

The easiest way to sex them is the male will have a much more elongated dorsal fin then the short rounded dorsal of the female. The can accurately be sexed from aorund 1" and up.


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Kevin..

I finally got to see your tank  My computer has been giving me major headaches :evil: Your tank is coming along nicely.Do you have some more updated pics? How are your rams doing? Are the plants in the right hand front corner Java Fern? I ask because Java Fern spreads with a rhizome (like Anubias, but thinner); if the rhizome of these guys is planted under the substrate, it will rot and your plants will die  . Both Java and Anubias show best when attatched to driftwood, but rock can be used also. You can let these plants grow on top of the substate if you like, just don't bury the rhizome. you may have to use a few small stones to anchor the plants temporarily. You're doing a great job Kevin, looking forward to more pics 
Shannon :wink:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Shannon! I'll try to get some updated pics up tomorrow along with some information about the tank. Thanks!!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is an updated shot of my 75...enjoy! Its turning into a "how many more plants can I stuff in here" type of tank.  One ram died a few days after I got it, but the remaining ram is doing well. I also have five discus now too. All my java fern is doing well and reproducsing now too. The anubias nana and java moss I got from you has exploded as well  Thanks for the kind comments!

Pics to come once I can post them again.... Sorry :-(


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for telling us your FTP username and password :lol:


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Kevin,

I just deleted the link for the reasons Jay mentioned.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=292


----------

